# Feet xrays - foot balance, long toes and low heels



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

As part of ongoing investigation into Toby's mild lameness behind and just not being quite right, he was diagnosed with PSD on both hands after a positive block and then a scan. I asked for xrays of the front and back feet to rule out any issues that might be contributing,  I was more interested in the hinds as he as an long toes and low heels and know that this can put pressure on the ligaments but wanted the fronts doing just in case there was something sinister going on. He is currently barefoot and has solid feet but he can be footy on stones and uneven ground. We have only been properly barefoot since the end of summer and he hasn't done too much work so I don't know for sure whether he would have got better. I have just been sent the x-rays so thought I'd post them as lots of very experienced and knowledgeable HHOers on here and as much as I have managed to get my head around all of the other conditions, the feet still baffle me! 

There was nothing too exciting really. For the fronts, the vet says he has thin soles and some foot balance issues which has caused side bone so has recommended a farrier to do some remedial work to help address this, whether this be shoeing or trimming (but has recommended shoes for the thin soles). She said the toes are also longer than she would like which you can see on the x-ray but they don't look long in person! I did notice he has uneven wearing on the fronts even though he has not done much work recently. For the hinds, again thin soles and has recommended that the toe can be shortened further if 
the farrier leaves some length on the shoe at the back to support the heels - this was not surprising though I am annoyed that I didn't push for the x-rays earlier! 

My next step is look for a farrier that will look at the x-rays and help address the balance issues and the long toes behind but he is now going to be on box rest for 4 weeks and small paddock turn out after that so in no rush to do anything yet. Does anyone else have experience of these issues? if anything needs clarifying, please say, I am going off memory of the conversation from last night! 

Hopefully you can see the album, it includes the photos I took of his feet as well! https://imgur.com/a/7ccLl


----------



## Diddleydoo (3 January 2018)

I am absolutely no expert but hopefully one will be along shortly. In the meantime fwiw I'll give you my thoughts as someone with a barefoot horse ;-)

First my favourite question, what are you feeding?

If he's only been bare for a few months then I think you've made a good start I would like the back of the hooves to bulk up some more and the sulcus is a bit deep for my liking. But for hooves that aren't working that hard I have seen worse. Getting a thick sole takes time and generally, when shod, the soles are pared away. This is a big no for a barefoot horse so you need a farrier or trimmer who will leave well alone to allow it to thicken.

I'm sure I read something (possibly on here) about the sole growing out from around the frog/bars, so sole thickness comes outwards over time. An expert will hopefully confirm or debunk this for both of us. 

Keeping the sulcus clean and free from any thrush will also help as he'll be comfortable enough to land heel first and in turn this will help develop the back of the hoof.

The only other thing may be to consider why he's wearing the hooves unevenly, it may be discomfort higher up that's causing a change in his movement. So possibly the hoof shape is the symptom rather than the cause??

Not sure I've been much help but hopefully an expert will be along soon.


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

I wouldn't be expecting thick soles, especially in front at this point, all putting shoes on is doing is lifting them off the floor, it won't make them any thicker  In front even on the xrays you can see the new angle of growth which will eventually shorten the toe (and the HPA will look better then too). Personally I wouldn't be too worried about the side bone, well from the point of jumping in to try and do anything about them now especially as they are fairly even medially and laterally. I don't know if you remember posts about Vardie the spotty? They were much more impressive and he was much better bare than shod. 

I do think his hinds are trickier, how long have they been off? They are lacking in heel still and somewhat bullnosed, there really doesn't seem to be any toe to come off, the apparent length is due to the angle of growth coming down being in the wrong direction still. I'm interested to see what ycbm thinks after our wedges discussion for the PSD previously.


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

Diddleydoo said:



			I am absolutely no expert but hopefully one will be along shortly. In the meantime fwiw I'll give you my thoughts as someone with a barefoot horse ;-)

First my favourite question, what are you feeding?

If he's only been bare for a few months then I think you've made a good start I would like the back of the hooves to bulk up some more and the sulcus is a bit deep for my liking. But for hooves that aren't working that hard I have seen worse. Getting a thick sole takes time and generally, when shod, the soles are pared away. This is a big no for a barefoot horse so you need a farrier or trimmer who will leave well alone to allow it to thicken.

I'm sure I read something (possibly on here) about the sole growing out from around the frog/bars, so sole thickness comes outwards over time. An expert will hopefully confirm or debunk this for both of us. 

Keeping the sulcus clean and free from any thrush will also help as he'll be comfortable enough to land heel first and in turn this will help develop the back of the hoof.

The only other thing may be to consider why he's wearing the hooves unevenly, it may be discomfort higher up that's causing a change in his movement. So possibly the hoof shape is the symptom rather than the cause??

Not sure I've been much help but hopefully an expert will be along soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts always very welcome so thank you for replying  

Currently on an ulcer friendly diet so a little sugar and starch as possible, the current combo is speedi beet, token bit of alfa a, balancer and a couple of supplements but none admittedly for hooves as we've always believed he's got strong feet so never bothered with anything bar a bit of kevin bacon!

I've never seen my farrier or my trimmer take anything away from the sole to be honest, they usually just trim the toe and rasp around the edge but then I can't say I would know what it would look like if they were.. is that where they get the slicy knife (technical term) and use it on the frog? Forgive my ignorance!

I think we are still in the chicken/egg stage of things, we know he's been riddled with various issues with his hind end for a while now as well as ulcers so could very well be that he is front loading (hence why i wanted to the front xrays) so I am hopeful that once we have his back end fixed he will feel more comfortable. The vet doesn't seem to think the slight issue with his fronts would be the reason for the issues in his hind end but likely that they are symptom and not the cause!

Do you have any recommendations for products to keep the foot clean and protected? I think he has smelly feet but have always been told not worry about it!


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

ester said:



			I wouldn't be expecting thick soles, especially in front at this point, all putting shoes on is doing is lifting them off the floor, it won't make them any thicker  In front even on the xrays you can see the new angle of growth which will eventually shorten the toe (and the HPA will look better then too). Personally I wouldn't be too worried about the side bone, well from the point of jumping in to try and do anything about them now especially as they are fairly even medially and laterally. I don't know if you remember posts about Vardie the spotty? They were much more impressive and he was much better bare than shod. 

I do think his hinds are trickier, how long have they been off? They are lacking in heel still and somewhat bullnosed, there really doesn't seem to be any toe to come off, the apparent length is due to the angle of growth coming down being in the wrong direction still. I'm interested to see what ycbm thinks after our wedges discussion for the PSD previously.
		
Click to expand...

So you don't think I should be too quick to whack shoes on the fronts then? I am not fussy whether he is shod or unshod, he is always kept barefoot in the winter as he throws shoes due to being an idiot in our sucky mud field and then this year he threw one at the end of the summer randomly so I just decided to try him with them off permanently, he doesn't like the uneven ground though, he does go quite pottery even when walking to the field so not sure if it would just be kinder to shoe him (booting for turn out isn't an option as I don't put him out and not sure they would survive all day in the field in our mud!) I think I actually saw those posts yesterday when I was looking up sidebone! The vet told me not to get worked up about it!

He has always been barefoot behind since I got him (2 1/2 years) and we have been constantly battling with this long toe low heel issue. The vet thinks a bit more can come off if he had support behind and I do think the heel is the problem. I'm hoping ycbm will be along shortly to have a look at them and let me know what she thinks. I am still inclined to want to put wedges or some sort of support on the heels and I am going to see if I can get recommendations for a farrier that is used to dealing with these sorts of issues and will look at the xrays and make recommendations. I fully admit I am too novice and ignorant to know what to do for the best for him but seemed to have picked a right bunch of "experts" over the last year who have fobbed me off so need to make sure I get the right farrier to help us!


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

I think the fronts would probably come on fine out of shoes. I agree with your vet re. not getting worked up about the sidebone as it stands. I think realistically what you do with the fronts depends on your plans for the backs as they are I think more complicated and more important, and less well behaved. I don't know how much of it may be a chicken/egg situation with the suspensories but I think you'd have very little to lose trying him in shoes/wedges to see if it makes him more comfortable. 
He has very fat frogs behind but I actually wonder if they are so big because of the lack of heel, something has to try come in a sort/support it.


----------



## paddi22 (3 January 2018)

I have an eventer with a similar issue and he has pads on his fronts to raise his heels up. He has had three sets now and farrier thinks he might need four more and can then come out of using them. barefoot isn't an option for me, but he is 100% more comfortable and happy since the pads went in.


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

ester said:



			I think the fronts would probably come on fine out of shoes. I agree with your vet re. not getting worked up about the sidebone as it stands. I think realistically what you do with the fronts depends on your plans for the backs as they are I think more complicated and more important, and less well behaved. I don't know how much of it may be a chicken/egg situation with the suspensories but I think you'd have very little to lose trying him in shoes/wedges to see if it makes him more comfortable. 
He has very fat frogs behind but I actually wonder if they are so big because of the lack of heel, something has to try come in a sort/support it.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right, the hinds are more important to sort, my hope is that if I can sort those and make him comfortable, I will be able to bring him back into a decent level of work and then the fronts will come right, in terms of the balance - this is what the vet also thinks. We moved forward with the op for the PSD today actually as regardless of whether it is primary or secondary to other issues or just poor confirmation, the alternative treatments were not viable for him and our cirucumstances and unfortunately I am bound by insurance time frames so the op was the most sensible thing to do. This will at least get him more comfortable and then we can continue to scrutinise his movement to see what further issues there may be - Sacroiliac is next on my list, the vet has told me that we have to take it one step at a time so I am trying not to get too excited about having my horse back!!


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

paddi22 said:



			I have an eventer with a similar issue and he has pads on his fronts to raise his heels up. He has had three sets now and farrier thinks he might need four more and can then come out of using them. barefoot isn't an option for me, but he is 100% more comfortable and happy since the pads went in.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting to hear - what will you do once the pads come out, normal shoes? My worry is that I will fix the issue, come out of the remedial shoes and then it will start to deteriorate again and I won't be able to tell - I guess that is what a good farrier is for but I feel like I have lost faith in all "experts" at the moment!


----------



## paddi22 (3 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			That's interesting to hear - what will you do once the pads come out, normal shoes? My worry is that I will fix the issue, come out of the remedial shoes and then it will start to deteriorate again and I won't be able to tell - I guess that is what a good farrier is for but I feel like I have lost faith in all "experts" at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

yeah the aim is for normal shoes, but you never know with horses! The difference the pads made to his way of going was amazing, he was instantly more comfortable and his whole way of going improved.


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

paddi22 said:



			yeah the aim is for normal shoes, but you never know with horses! The difference the pads made to his way of going was amazing, he was instantly more comfortable and his whole way of going improved.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he continues to improve! Sounds like I need to be hunting down a good farrier!


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

does your vet not have a good one they use?


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

ester said:



			does your vet not have a good one they use?
		
Click to expand...

They do, however he will only shoe by referral at the clinic on Wednesdays which would be OK for the first couple of times but I don't want to transport him every 6 weeks to have his feet done if I can get someone to come to me!


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 January 2018)

My cob was shod with lateral extensions behind after his bilateral hind PSD diagnosis. It meant that his fronts had to be shod too, though they weren't a problem. The vet was most insistent that he neeed the support of the extensions. The PSD did come good with box rest followed by gradually increasing peroids of walking in hand.


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			They do, however he will only shoe by referral at the clinic on Wednesdays which would be OK for the first couple of times but I don't want to transport him every 6 weeks to have his feet done if I can get someone to come to me!
		
Click to expand...

maybe not but if you do and it seems to be working at least that farrier will have information to pass on to whoever you do end up using/may have a suggestion of someone he trusts to carry it on.


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

ester said:



			maybe not but if you do and it seems to be working at least that farrier will have information to pass on to whoever you do end up using/may have a suggestion of someone he trusts to carry it on.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think about it that way - definitely worth mentioning to the vets when we get closer to the time, I am hoping that my vet might also have recommendations!


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			My cob was shod with lateral extensions behind after his bilateral hind PSD diagnosis. It meant that his fronts had to be shod too, though they weren't a problem. The vet was most insistent that he neeed the support of the extensions. The PSD did come good with box rest followed by gradually increasing peroids of walking in hand.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know, thank you  I am just itching to get him all fixed but I know it is going to be a long process and everything needs to be done a step at a time!


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			I didn't think about it that way - definitely worth mentioning to the vets when we get closer to the time, I am hoping that my vet might also have recommendations!
		
Click to expand...

I'm nothing if not logical at times


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

ester said:



			I'm nothing if not logical at times 

Click to expand...

Logical thoughts are most appreciated, they complement my totally irrational, headless chicken like worries quite well!


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

Unfortunately I am much better at them for other people, especially when the horses are involved.


----------



## emfen1305 (3 January 2018)

ester said:



			Unfortunately I am much better at them for other people, especially when the horses are involved.
		
Click to expand...

I think my vet would like you as my spokesperson


----------



## Diddleydoo (3 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			Thoughts always very welcome so thank you for replying  

Currently on an ulcer friendly diet so a little sugar and starch as possible, the current combo is speedi beet, token bit of alfa a, balancer and a couple of supplements but none admittedly for hooves as we've always believed he's got strong feet so never bothered with anything bar a bit of kevin bacon!
		
Click to expand...

Since you've already sorted the sugar and starch my only suggestions would be to try one of the 'well known barefoot balancers' and see if it helps. I've certainly seen an improvement using Forage Plus but I'm aware some of the others are equally effective. The other thing is the Alfa A, my mare was footy while I was feeding an alfalfa based chop. I do understand this is a difficult one as alfalfa is highly recommended for ulcer issues. Maybe something to consider further down the line as you've clearly got a lot going on with him at the moment



emfen1305 said:



			I've never seen my farrier or my trimmer take anything away from the sole to be honest, they usually just trim the toe and rasp around the edge but then I can't say I would know what it would look like if they were.. is that where they get the slicy knife (technical term) and use it on the frog? Forgive my ignorance!
		
Click to expand...

 That's it exactly, they'll sometimes remove sole too. If you've never seen it happen then hopefully that's not part of the issue. That's not ignorance, that's a perfectly accurate description ;-) I've no idea what the slicey knife is really called either.



emfen1305 said:



			I think we are still in the chicken/egg stage of things, we know he's been riddled with various issues with his hind end for a while now as well as ulcers so could very well be that he is front loading (hence why i wanted to the front xrays) so I am hopeful that once we have his back end fixed he will feel more comfortable. The vet doesn't seem to think the slight issue with his fronts would be the reason for the issues in his hind end but likely that they are symptom and not the cause!
		
Click to expand...

 I do sympathise I'm juggling issues too so I know how hard, and frustrating, it can be. Hopefully as you start to resolve the causes it will help those that are symptoms to resolve too.



emfen1305 said:



			Do you have any recommendations for products to keep the foot clean and protected? I think he has smelly feet but have always been told not worry about it!
		
Click to expand...

 The Cleantrax and Red Horse products seem well thought of but she's never had trouble with thrush so I can't personally vouch for any of them, sorry.


----------



## ester (4 January 2018)

it's just a hoof knife, they come in left and right handed versions
Ditto Red horse products are definitely good.


----------



## emfen1305 (4 January 2018)

Diddleydoo said:



			Since you've already sorted the sugar and starch my only suggestions would be to try one of the 'well known barefoot balancers' and see if it helps. I've certainly seen an improvement using Forage Plus but I'm aware some of the others are equally effective. The other thing is the Alfa A, my mare was footy while I was feeding an alfalfa based chop. I do understand this is a difficult one as alfalfa is highly recommended for ulcer issues. Maybe something to consider further down the line as you've clearly got a lot going on with him at the moment

 That's it exactly, they'll sometimes remove sole too. If you've never seen it happen then hopefully that's not part of the issue. That's not ignorance, that's a perfectly accurate description ;-) I've no idea what the slicey knife is really called either.

 I do sympathise I'm juggling issues too so I know how hard, and frustrating, it can be. Hopefully as you start to resolve the causes it will help those that are symptoms to resolve too.

 The Cleantrax and Red Horse products seem well thought of but she's never had trouble with thrush so I can't personally vouch for any of them, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  My plan is to take him off the Alfa A once this bag is used up, I think his ulcers are splash ulcers related to stress which is now more than likely from the low grade pain he has been in so hoping once the pain is gone, the ulcers will stay away! He is an internal worrier which doesn't help! I just used the chaff to bulk up the mash and slow him down a bit but I can use something else for that. I did look at barefoot balancers but wasn't sure what more they would give than more normal balancer but maybe I need to look into it more - current balancer is a spillers one which I know has fillers *shudder* but I had to strip all extra iron out and it was the only one I could get hold of at the time, I've heard good things about FP though!


----------



## emfen1305 (4 January 2018)

ester said:



			it's just a hoof knife, they come in left and right handed versions
Ditto Red horse products are definitely good.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones do you think would be good? Thinking of the sole cleanse or the field paste...


----------



## SEL (4 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			Which ones do you think would be good? Thinking of the sole cleanse or the field paste...
		
Click to expand...

Sole cleanse is great and you can randomly spray all over the foot, rather than trying to press field paste into specific cracks.

Also recommend FP for balancers.


----------



## ester (4 January 2018)

I use sole cleanse the most for my purposes, I use hoof stuff if his central sculci start to get tight.


----------



## Nudibranch (4 January 2018)

I'm interested to see how you get on Emfen l. I have a beast with similar issues despite having been bf and fed all the right minerals, kept on the right grazing, etc etc since a foal. He's now 6 and has mild djd in his hocks. I've also just sent off hairs for pssm testing. Vet is sure his soles are congenitally thin and everything we've trued has failed, from hours walking on tarmac to boots. He's now shod in front, with heel extensions for extra support and we can see the new growth is wider at the heel so we are hopefully moving in the right direction. Slow and frustrating progress at times though!


----------



## emfen1305 (4 January 2018)

Nudibranch said:



			I'm interested to see how you get on Emfen l. I have a beast with similar issues despite having been bf and fed all the right minerals, kept on the right grazing, etc etc since a foal. He's now 6 and has mild djd in his hocks. I've also just sent off hairs for pssm testing. Vet is sure his soles are congenitally thin and everything we've trued has failed, from hours walking on tarmac to boots. He's now shod in front, with heel extensions for extra support and we can see the new growth is wider at the heel so we are hopefully moving in the right direction. Slow and frustrating progress at times though!
		
Click to expand...

I will update with any new info  Toby came to me shod on all fours with "normal" shoes but agreement of him going in the field I wanted him to go in was the back shoes needed to come off (we didn't know if he was a kicker, he's not I am pleased to report!). When I first started wondering if there were issues I messaged the old owners to ask if there was a reason why he was shod on all fours and they just said it's just what all of their horses had on so not helpful. Toby also has mildly arthritic hocks (vet says not unusual for a 10 year old) and I had him tested for PSSM1 but came back negative and he didn't respond to the diet anyway. Vet thinks that conformation is playing a part (he is straight hocked) and he has potentially been compensating for a long time. I am hoping to speak with a farrier about all of these and see their recommendations but seems that shoes on the backs with extensions would be the way forward!


----------



## oldie48 (13 January 2018)

where in the country are you based? My farrier (master farrier) does remedial shoeing for a big equine hospital and loves a challenge. He has completely transformed my horses's feet and I would recommend him without hesitation.


----------



## emfen1305 (13 January 2018)

oldie48 said:



			where in the country are you based? My farrier (master farrier) does remedial shoeing for a big equine hospital and loves a challenge. He has completely transformed my horses's feet and I would recommend him without hesitation.
		
Click to expand...

In the North West  The vet's use an excellent one but he charges £400 and unfortunately it is not an insurance jobby and I don't have that kind of money! My usual farrier is doing some remedial farriery on another horse round the corner  with similar issues so he said he would be happy to take a look at the x-rays with my vet when I am ready to shoe but thank you for offering, very kind


----------



## amandaco2 (13 January 2018)

mine had this..she was BF all her life until this summer. fter 6months of shoes I noticed puffy fetlocks and she was not as forward. vet assessed..horse lame all around. xrays showed flat palmar angle.
remedial shoes fitted..initial improvement then lamer. bigger raised shoes put on. horse lamer. heels non existant at this point. vet wanted wedges on next.
I took the shoes off and her heels are growing again. will get her re xrayed in another few months.
exercise and diet are key for feet. don't feed most bagged horse feeds, they are full of fillers and c**p....


----------



## ester (13 January 2018)

amandaco2 did yours have PSD issues too? that is why some of the very keen barefooters are not totally against wedging this horse at the moment and I suspect the hind feet are a bit of a chicken/egg situation.


----------



## emfen1305 (13 January 2018)

amandaco2 said:



			mine had this..she was BF all her life until this summer. fter 6months of shoes I noticed puffy fetlocks and she was not as forward. vet assessed..horse lame all around. xrays showed flat palmar angle.
remedial shoes fitted..initial improvement then lamer. bigger raised shoes put on. horse lamer. heels non existant at this point. vet wanted wedges on next.
I took the shoes off and her heels are growing again. will get her re xrayed in another few months.
exercise and diet are key for feet. don't feed most bagged horse feeds, they are full of fillers and c**p....
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't been shod behind since i got him 2.5 years ago, farrier was always keen to keep him barefoot as he has really solid feet but I have shoes on his front in summer as we do a lot hacking and he can be very footy as it is quite stony (this is before I knew about hoof boots!) We have been trying to address the hind issue without shoes by taking as much toe away as possible but it never improved, I probably should have had the xrays done much sooner in hindsight! He always stands camped under and not sure that's because of the feet or the feet have got like that because he stands camped under due to the PSD - like ester says, chicken and egg!


----------



## ester (13 January 2018)

I am resisting any 'cracking it' jokes!


----------



## oldie48 (13 January 2018)

emfen1305 said:



			In the North West  The vet's use an excellent one but he charges £400 and unfortunately it is not an insurance jobby and I don't have that kind of money! My usual farrier is doing some remedial farriery on another horse round the corner  with similar issues so he said he would be happy to take a look at the x-rays with my vet when I am ready to shoe but thank you for offering, very kind 

Click to expand...

that's a shame, my farrier isn't cheap but not £400!!! good luck I hope you get it sorted BF is great if it is appropriate but it's not the best solution for every problem.


----------



## amandaco2 (13 January 2018)

mine had an area of suspect damage on the deep digi tendon on a hind and some inflammation on the front proximal suspensories.....


----------



## amandaco2 (13 January 2018)

my mares heels improved with reducing the height of the toe and exercise in pads and boots......


----------

